# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویی > انصراف از دانشگاه >  انصراف از پیام نور بعداز اعلام نتایج

## Vasili demidov

سلام دوستان...
من دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و در کنکور ۹۷ هم شرکت کردم  ... میخواستم انصراف بدم تا برم رشته ی جدید ... اگه بعد از اعلام نتایج انصراف بدم مشکلی پیش میاد؟ ...  چون الان دانشگاها تعطیلن و قراره ۱۳ ام باز کنن ...

----------


## farnood_em

مشکلی نیست بعد از اعلام نتایج میتونی انصراف بدی

----------


## Frigidsoul

اول بزار نتایج رو بزنن بعد اگه دیدی اوضاع خوبه برو انصراف بده.

----------


## Vasili demidov

تا کی فرصت هست واسه انصراف؟

----------


## Ali__S

> تا کی فرصت هست واسه انصراف؟


 سلام انصراف دادی؟

----------

